# Cagliari - Inter: 15 maggo 2022 ore 20:45. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (15 Maggio 2022)

Cagliari - Inter, partita in programma domenica 15 maggio 2022 alle ore 20:45 alla Sardegna Arena di Cagliari. I rossoblù devono vincere per provare a tenere vivo l'obiettivo salvezza

Diretta tv e streaming su DAZN dalle ore 20:45 di domenica 15 maggio. 

Il tecnico Agostini promette battaglia:"Non molleremo mai. Il nostro pubblico farà la differenza. Avremo le nostre occasioni e cercheremo di sfruttarle: voglio la grinta vista a Salerno. Metteremo tutte le energie"


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Cagliari - Inter, partita in programma domenica 15 maggio 2022 alle ore 20:45 alla Sardegna Arena di Cagliari. I rossoblù devono vincere per provare a tenere vivo l'obiettivo salvezza
> 
> Diretta tv e streaming su DAZN dalle ore 20:45 di domenica 15 maggio.
> 
> Il tecnico Agostini promette battaglia:"Non molleremo mai. Il nostro pubblico farà la differenza. Avremo le nostre occasioni e cercheremo di sfruttarle: voglio la grinta vista a Salerno. Metteremo tutte le energie"


Strappassero un pari.. Ma chi ci crede.. Se vinciamo noi all'inter daranno anche 3 rigori pur di farli vincere.. Premesso che il divario è evidente e tanto come al solito la sbloccheranno col primo tiro in porta


----------



## kYMERA (15 Maggio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Strappassero un pari.. Ma chi ci crede.. Se vinciamo noi all'inter daranno anche 3 rigori pur di farli vincere.. Premesso che il divario è evidente e tanto come al solito la sbloccheranno col primo tiro in porta


Solito calcio d'angolo... Pazzesco come questi siano riusciti a fare un sacco di gol da calcio d'angolo o al primo tiro in porta. E' assurdo, hanno un sedere assurdo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Maggio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Solito calcio d'angolo... Pazzesco come questi siano riusciti a fare un sacco di gol da calcio d'angolo o al primo tiro in porta. E' assurdo, hanno un sedere assurdo.


Credo che nell'ultimo mese e mezzo abbiano sbloccato il 90% delle partite col primo tiro.. Assurdo, mai vista una squadra con più chiulo di questi


----------



## MARO MILANISTA (15 Maggio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Strappassero un pari.. Ma chi ci crede.. Se vinciamo noi all'inter daranno anche 3 rigori pur di farli vincere.. Premesso che il divario è evidente e tanto come al solito la sbloccheranno col primo tiro in porta


in partite con questa posta in palio non conta solo il divario, conta anche tanto la testa! comunque pensiamo a vincere poi gli altri facciano quel che vogliono…


----------



## Marco T. (15 Maggio 2022)

Io ci credo


----------



## kYMERA (15 Maggio 2022)

Comunque quanto meno sta volta sarà partita vera.


----------



## diavolo (15 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Cagliari - Inter, partita in programma domenica 15 maggio 2022 alle ore 20:45 alla Sardegna Arena di Cagliari. I rossoblù devono vincere per provare a tenere vivo l'obiettivo salvezza
> 
> Diretta tv e streaming su DAZN dalle ore 20:45 di domenica 15 maggio.
> 
> Il tecnico Agostini promette battaglia:"Non molleremo mai. Il nostro pubblico farà la differenza. Avremo le nostre occasioni e cercheremo di sfruttarle: voglio la grinta vista a Salerno. Metteremo tutte le energie"


L'Unipol Domus è piccolino ma i tifosi rossoblu si faranno sentire.


----------



## Ecthelion (15 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Cagliari - Inter, partita in programma domenica 15 maggio 2022 alle ore 20:45 alla Sardegna Arena di Cagliari. I rossoblù devono vincere per provare a tenere vivo l'obiettivo salvezza
> 
> Diretta tv e streaming su DAZN dalle ore 20:45 di domenica 15 maggio.
> 
> Il tecnico Agostini promette battaglia:"Non molleremo mai. Il nostro pubblico farà la differenza. Avremo le nostre occasioni e cercheremo di sfruttarle: voglio la grinta vista a Salerno. Metteremo tutte le energie"


Spero sia un incontro di fair play, pochi contatti e grande dolcezza tipo quelli dei 300 spartani.


----------



## kipstar (15 Maggio 2022)

il cagliari se la gioca sta domenica .... vediamo.....
inter ovviamente favorita. però credo che il nostro risultato, che giochiamo prima , sarà fondamentale ..... anche per le motivazioni....


----------



## rossonero71 (15 Maggio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Credo che nell'ultimo mese e mezzo abbiano sbloccato il 90% delle partite col primo tiro.. Assurdo, mai vista una squadra con più chiulo di questi


I calci d'angolo non è culo.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Maggio 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> I calci d'angolo non è culo.



Pensa che differenza enorme con noi,che forse (forse) abbiamo segnato a malapena 1-2 goal da corner


----------



## rossonero71 (15 Maggio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Pensa che differenza enorme con noi,che forse (forse) abbiamo segnato a malapena 1-2 goal da corner


L'anno scorso ne abbiamo fatto qualcuno in più.Kessie andava a prolungare sul primo palo, quest'anno niente.

In linea di massimo siamo la squadra più scarsa delle 20. Ecco perché in confronto alinter per es partiamo con 12/15punti di ritardo, poi li devi recuperare con il calcio giocato, capisci che è. Un grande handicap.

L'inter senza gol su angolo sarebbe quasi a metà classifica, non è una critica, ma le squadre che non segnano su palla da fermo sembrano monche.


----------



## admin (15 Maggio 2022)

Probabilmente finirà 10-0 ma io ho la sensazione che non vinceranno


----------



## Zenos (15 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Probabilmente finirà 10-0 ma io ho la sensazione che non vinceranno


Anche secondo me.


----------



## kekkopot (15 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Probabilmente finirà 10-0 ma io ho la sensazione che non vinceranno


Secondo me molto dipenderà dal nostro risultato: se vinceremo contro l'Atalanta, ho la sensazione che oggi saremo campioni d'Italia.


----------



## Stex (15 Maggio 2022)

Per chi scommette su sisal Rigore nella
Partita Cagliari Inter e a 2,5. Ottima quota . Con 10 euro ne prendi 25. Quota sicura.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Maggio 2022)

Stex ha scritto:


> Per chi scommette su sisal Rigore nella
> Partita Cagliari Inter e a 2,5. Ottima quota . Con 10 euro ne prendi 25. Quota sicura.



Pensi che la gamba di lautaro si attorciglierà nuovamente attorno alle gambe di un difensore ?


----------



## Blu71 (15 Maggio 2022)

Pensiamo a fare il nostro dovere perché il Cagliari ovviamente perderà.


----------



## Ecthelion (15 Maggio 2022)

Stex ha scritto:


> Per chi scommette su sisal Rigore nella
> Partita Cagliari Inter e a 2,5. Ottima quota . Con 10 euro ne prendi 25. Quota sicura.


Ho giocato ai massimi proprio su quella scommessa. Dopo un po' mi ha detto che non potevo più aggiungere


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Maggio 2022)

Partita per fegati forti.
Prevedo un omicidio da serial killer senza lasciare nulla al caso.

Peccato Mazzarri non ci sia più, avrei voluto vedere come si sarebbe approcciato alle porte dello spogliatoio.


----------



## Trumpusconi (15 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Cagliari - Inter, partita in programma domenica 15 maggio 2022 alle ore 20:45 alla Sardegna Arena di Cagliari. I rossoblù devono vincere per provare a tenere vivo l'obiettivo salvezza
> 
> Diretta tv e streaming su DAZN dalle ore 20:45 di domenica 15 maggio.
> 
> Il tecnico Agostini promette battaglia:"Non molleremo mai. Il nostro pubblico farà la differenza. Avremo le nostre occasioni e cercheremo di sfruttarle: voglio la grinta vista a Salerno. Metteremo tutte le energie"


Vinceranno.
E se non riusciranno con le proprie forze (plausibile, combo fatica infrasettimanale con caldo estivo + torcida infuocata a cagliari in lotta per la salvezza) arriveranno 2-3 rigori inventati a supporto.
Quest'anno deve andare così e lo scudetto andrà all'inter, ad ogni costo.


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Vinceranno.
> E se non riusciranno con le proprie forze (plausibile, combo fatica infrasettimanale con caldo estivo + torcida infuocata a cagliari in lotta per la salvezza) arriveranno 2-3 rigori inventati a supporto.
> Quest'anno deve andare così e lo scudetto andrà all'inter, ad ogni costo.


Segnera' doveri.


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Maggio 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> I calci d'angolo non è culo.


Lasciando da parte gli angoli,io parlo proprio di tiri..vedo finale di coppa Italia o ritorno di coppa con noi


----------



## numero 3 (15 Maggio 2022)

Per me a Cagliari oggi non vincono


----------



## Gamma (15 Maggio 2022)

Dato interessante (anche se sono il primo a diffidare di numeri buttati a caso).

La Lazio negli ultimi 5 anni, sommando tutte le ultime due giornate degli scorsi campionati (quindi la 37ª e la 38ª giornata dal 2017 ad oggi) ha una media punti di 0.5 punti.
Inzaghi ne è stato protagonista, chissà se continuerà su questa scia...


----------



## Solo (15 Maggio 2022)

Spumante in frigo.

Sono pronto. 

Forza Casteddu!!!


----------



## Zenos (15 Maggio 2022)

Io dico che il Cagliari non perde.


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Maggio 2022)

Non mi aspetto niente da questa partita


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Maggio 2022)

FORZA CASTEDDU!


----------



## malos (15 Maggio 2022)

Facciano quello che vogliono noi abbiamo fatto il nostro.


----------



## galianivatene (15 Maggio 2022)

io non vorrei essere nei panni dell’Inter: a meno -5, contro un Cagliari che si deve salvare, in Sardegna, dopo i 120 minuti di qualche giorno fa… sapendo che anche fosse, ai rivali manca un punto in casa del Sassuolo in vacanza. 

Se riescono a vincere bravi loro (o bravi gli amici in casacca gialla).


----------



## Buciadignho (15 Maggio 2022)

Ero per la contemporaneità, ma devo dire che gufare le melme dopo un bel +3 non é per niente male


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Maggio 2022)

Siete troppo ottimisti per me. Il Cagliari è una squadraccia


----------



## R41D3N (15 Maggio 2022)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Siete troppo ottimisti per me. Il Cagliari è una squadraccia



Visto giocare diverse volte quest'anno, è davvero una squadraccia. Non mi aspetto nulla e alle brutte testa alla prossima.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Maggio 2022)

Ieri davo per scontata una vittoria dell'inter,ma dopo questo 2-0 del Milan rifilato all'Atalanta e alla vista della classifica che vede le  a -5 ad una partita dal termine...
Ocio,qui ci potrebbe anche scappare il morto 

Ora tutti ad intonare i cori della curva cagliaritana


----------



## galianivatene (15 Maggio 2022)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Siete troppo ottimisti per me. Il Cagliari è una squadraccia


concordo, il Cagliari fa schifo.

Ma a questo punto un pizzico di ottimismo possiamo anche concedercelo, il nostro lo abbiamo fatto abbondantemente, mal che vada ci vediamo Domenica prossima.


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Maggio 2022)

Io non la vedrò. Ho perso già abbastanza chili stasera.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (15 Maggio 2022)

Ragazzi va bene tutto ma non perdete tempo, vinceranno. Pensiamo al Sassuolo.


----------



## Baba (15 Maggio 2022)

Se il Cagliari non perde vado in Sardegna e mi inkulo una pecora


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Maggio 2022)

@Baba 






Ora non puoi più tirarti indietro !
La pecora te la faccio procurare io dallo zio fernando,non te preoccupà


----------



## Gamma (15 Maggio 2022)

Il Cagliari fermerà l'Inter.

Comunque non so se riuscirò a segurila per bene, ho perso tutte le energie mentali nella nostra partita.


----------



## Hellscream (15 Maggio 2022)

L'unico dubbio che ho su questa partita è se sarà chiusa prima o dopo il primo tempo. Sul risultato non ho nessun dubbio.


----------



## Trumpusconi (15 Maggio 2022)

Se guardiamo a livello puramente tecnico l'inter gliene fa 4.
Se consideriamo che devono salvarsi, che giocano in casa, che l'inter ha 120 minuti sulle gambe dopo una finale che toglie energie fisiche e mentali... diciamo che diventa interessante.
Fermo restando che l'inter vincerà questa partita in ciabatte, però ecco a differenza di Empoli questa andrà vista con curiosità (i primi 20 minuti, poi segna Lautaro e adios)


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (15 Maggio 2022)

Come al solito segnano subito al primo tiro in porta, poi tutto in discesa.


----------



## Sam (15 Maggio 2022)

Il problema è che il Cagliari è scarso forte.
Onestamente non credo che l'Inter riesca a toppare.


----------



## Ringhio8 (15 Maggio 2022)

Ok che dipende tutto da noi, ma solo per stasera forza casteddu.


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Maggio 2022)

Sono esausto.
Guarderò la partita ma in modo disincantato. 


Ormai nemmeno li gufo più ma li schifo perché mi fanno schifo e li maledico.


Auguro sempre il peggio a queste melme.
Ah, sala suca e suca forte: la birra ce la beviamo e pure con gusto .

Il lanciano a un punto dalla vendetta perfetta.


----------



## Ecthelion (15 Maggio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Sono esausto.
> Guarderò la partita ma in modo disincantato.
> 
> 
> ...


Caro diavoloINme, ne approfitto per ringraziarti di avermi consigliato di uscire pre partita Milan e farmi una corsa.
E' finita che ho fatto tanta strada che sono rimasto fuori e ho deciso di ascoltarla per radio. Sentivo che era la cosa giusta.
Devo dire che la cronaca di Repice è bellissima!
Al goal di Theo (che non ho ancora visto!) mi sono saltate le coronarie per il suo entusiasmo nel descriverlo.
Ora a casa, fatta doccia e sul divano per questo Cagliari Melme.
Poi vedrò il replay della nostra.
Forza Milan.


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Maggio 2022)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Caro diavoloINme, ne approfitto per ringraziarti di avermi consigliato di uscire pre partita Milan e farmi una corsa.
> E' finita che ho fatto tanta strada che sono rimasto fuori e ho deciso di ascoltarla per radio. Sentivo che era la cosa giusta.
> Devo dire che la cronaca di Repice è bellissima!
> Al goal di Theo (che non ho ancora visto!) mi sono saltate le coronarie per il suo entusiasmo nel descriverlo.
> ...


Sul serio l'hai seguita via etere?
Eroe !!!!


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Maggio 2022)

Speriamo che il cagliari riesca a pareggiare, perché del sassuolo non mi fido per niente


----------



## Ecthelion (15 Maggio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Sul serio l'hai seguita via etere?
> Eroe !!!!


Al parco, in cuffia, avrò fatto venti giri 
Scaricata la tensione perfettamente.


----------



## kYMERA (15 Maggio 2022)

E' qui che si gufa?


----------



## ARKANA (15 Maggio 2022)

dai barella non puoi mandare in b i tuoi compaesani


----------



## kYMERA (15 Maggio 2022)

Comunque finalmente una partita vera per l'Inter. Non ne giocavano una da mesi, chissà che non arrivi la sorpresa.


----------



## kYMERA (15 Maggio 2022)

Cagliari molto frenetico, speriamo che non lascino praterie o facciano errori tecnici.


----------



## IDRIVE (15 Maggio 2022)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Al parco, in cuffia, avrò fatto venti giri
> Scaricata la tensione perfettamente.


E... ehm, ecco fratello... visto che ha portato bene, ti andrebbe per le prossime due ore un altro giretto al parco? Poi ti pago una pizza, eh...


----------



## kYMERA (15 Maggio 2022)

Eccolo li che segnano al primo calcio da fermo. é pazzesco.


----------



## diavolo (15 Maggio 2022)

Gol Inter di mano


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (15 Maggio 2022)

Incredibile. Non esiste partite dove questi non segnano su:
- palla inattiva
- nei primi 10 minuti


----------



## Solo (15 Maggio 2022)

Il solito culo, mamma mia


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Maggio 2022)

Finita


----------



## IDRIVE (15 Maggio 2022)

E' già tanto che stiano consultando il Var.


----------



## Hellscream (15 Maggio 2022)

Avevate dubbi? Aspetto lo 0-2 per disattivare le notifiche della partita.


----------



## diavolo (15 Maggio 2022)

Annullato


----------



## Solo (15 Maggio 2022)

Suca Skriniar!


----------



## kYMERA (15 Maggio 2022)

Annullato. PAGLIACCIO DI SKRINIAR


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (15 Maggio 2022)

Esistono miracoli


----------



## IDRIVE (15 Maggio 2022)

Karmaaaa!!!


----------



## MilanMiAmor1899 (15 Maggio 2022)

Strano annullato gol all'Inter!


----------



## Clarenzio (15 Maggio 2022)

Ma non potevano convalidarlo dai... troppo netto


----------



## UDG (15 Maggio 2022)

Non ho capito per cosa l'hanno annullato


----------



## kYMERA (15 Maggio 2022)

Neanche una volta, due volte l'ha presa con la mano. Cagliari troppo frenetico comunque, cosi la perdono


----------



## Ecthelion (15 Maggio 2022)

Maledette melme malmostose!


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Maggio 2022)

Tanto vincono, ormai è fatta per loro.


----------



## ARKANA (15 Maggio 2022)

ci mancava altro


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Maggio 2022)

Inutile sperare, ormai è fatta comunque per loro


----------



## Blu71 (15 Maggio 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Non ho capito per cosa l'hanno annullato



Fallo di mano.


----------



## kYMERA (15 Maggio 2022)

Vabbè si gioca già ad una porta, si è capito che ci vediamo il 22 maggio. Ce lo fanno sudare fino all'ultimo


----------



## UDG (15 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Fallo di mano.


Grazie


----------



## Ragnet_7 (15 Maggio 2022)

Calhanoglu: "vado all'Inter per vincere lo scudetto"


----------



## folletto (15 Maggio 2022)

Ma scrignar è stato ammonito per il gol di mano? Ah no, dimenticavo, è immune


----------



## kYMERA (15 Maggio 2022)

Segnano con il solito angolo tranquilli


----------



## Simo98 (15 Maggio 2022)

Se l'Inter perde punti mi faccio una birra e una pizza
Sembrerà nulla ma sono a dieta ferrea


----------



## Sam (15 Maggio 2022)

gol di darmian.
Figurarsi.


----------



## kYMERA (15 Maggio 2022)

Eccolo la. Mamma mia


----------



## Solo (15 Maggio 2022)

Figurati se non arriva Darmian a rompere le palle...


----------



## Zenos (15 Maggio 2022)

Fallo di darmian


----------



## diavolo (15 Maggio 2022)

Però era fallo


----------



## Ringhio8 (15 Maggio 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Se l'Inter perde punti mi faccio una birra e una pizza
> Sembrerà nulla ma sono a dieta ferrea


Non mangiavo nulla da ieri per la tensione, al secondo gol mi son spazzato via un club sandwich e un paio di bionde da mezzo. e non toccavo alcolici da mesi per lo stresso motivo tuo  ovviamente non ti sto a spiegare come è entrato in circolo da subito l'alcool


----------



## IDRIVE (15 Maggio 2022)

Meraviglioso il commento dell'esperto arbitrale di Dazn: "Il tocco di mano c'è, prima col braccio sinistro poi con la mano destra, e come ben sapete, NON SI PUO' SEGNARE CON LA MANO, neanche se involontariamente". "Neanche se sei l'Inter", aggiungerei.


----------



## Simo98 (15 Maggio 2022)

Il Cagliari è proprio pessimo, non farebbero punti stasera neanche con Ronaldo e Messi in attacco


----------



## folletto (15 Maggio 2022)

Finita


----------



## MilanMiAmor1899 (15 Maggio 2022)

Ma possono vincere anche 0 a 16 stasera non cambia nulla ormai il destino è nelle nostre mani e domenica dobbiamo chiudere con la stessa grinta e voglia di oggi.. solo un'ultima partita, solo altri 3 punti ed è finita ma occhio a sottovalutare comunque lo Sfrassuolo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (15 Maggio 2022)

Malissimi i terzini del Cagliari. Finita.
Bisogna giocarsela contro il Sassuolo.


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Maggio 2022)

Finita.


----------



## ARKANA (15 Maggio 2022)

che maiali schifosi, mi raccomando che si lamentassero del presunto fallo di pessina


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Maggio 2022)

Resettiamo e pensiamo al Sassuolo. I festeggiamenti per oggi sono finiti


----------



## Simo98 (15 Maggio 2022)

Comunque se perdiamo l'ultima con un Sassuolo in vacanza da mesi sarà solo colpa nostra


----------



## UDG (15 Maggio 2022)

Zang in tribuna è impassibile


----------



## Blu71 (15 Maggio 2022)

Esito scontato. Il Cagliari è proprio scarso.


----------



## kYMERA (15 Maggio 2022)

Quanto è importante per questi Perisic è assurdo.


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Maggio 2022)

Su ogni cross i difensori del Cagliari immobili a guardare


----------



## kYMERA (15 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Esito scontato. Il Cagliari è proprio scarso.


Troppo frenetici, si è visto appena è cominciata la partita.
Bisogna sperare che la rimontino


----------



## Buciadignho (15 Maggio 2022)

Perisic, che tu sia dannato. Guarda te se quest’anno deve fare la stagione della vita…


----------



## ARKANA (15 Maggio 2022)

visto che ormai è finita a sto punto si tifa per gli infortuni


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Maggio 2022)

Questo risultato condanna il Genoa matematicamente e mette più al sicuro la Sampdoria prossima avversaria dell'Inter


----------



## Blu71 (15 Maggio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Troppo frenetici, si è visto appena è cominciata la partita.
> Bisogna sperare che la rimontino



Rimonta del Cagliari? Non ci credo nemmeno se la vedo.


----------



## Zenos (15 Maggio 2022)

Buona serie B a sto Scarsoni


----------



## Buciadignho (15 Maggio 2022)

L’unica è sperare che dal 60 minuto le energie vengono a mancare alle melme, che atleticamente hanno sempre lasciato a desiderare.


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Maggio 2022)

Niente oh li fanno saltare come se niente fosse


----------



## kYMERA (15 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Rimonta del Cagliari? Non ci credo nemmeno se la vedo.


Rimonta intendo anche un pareggio.


----------



## Stex (15 Maggio 2022)

Ma
Il Cagliari deve salvarsi?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (15 Maggio 2022)

Peccato per il gol perche vedo un Inter molto nervosa con parecchi gesti di frustrazione.


----------



## babsodiolinter (15 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Probabilmente finirà 10-0 ma io ho la sensazione che non vinceranno


This bosss


----------



## Sam (15 Maggio 2022)

Comunque ditemi quello che volete, ma per me squadre scarse come il Cagliari, il Venezia e il Genoa di quest'anno non dovrebbero nemmeno stare in Serie A.

Sono sempre dell'idea che bisogna ridurre il numero di squadre. Troppe formazioni di scarponi che abbassano la qualità del prodotto.


----------



## Raryof (15 Maggio 2022)

Con noi mi erano sembrati più sul pezzo, ma sono davvero da B.


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Maggio 2022)

X fortuna abbiamo vinto.. Partita scontata questa


----------



## Trumpusconi (15 Maggio 2022)

Comunque mannaggia come giocano questi.
Dopo 120 minuti mercoledì.
Per me sono dopatissimi


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Maggio 2022)

Che squadra orribile sto Cagliari


----------



## Zenos (15 Maggio 2022)

Joao Pizza


----------



## Buciadignho (15 Maggio 2022)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Peccato per il gol perche vedo un Inter molto nervosa con parecchi gesti di frustrazione.


Il linguaggio del corpo era e resta preoccupante. Vediamo come finisce, sembrano frustrati.

Vincono eh, sono troppo più forti ed il Cagliari pensa a fare una partita che non gli appartiene.


----------



## Raryof (15 Maggio 2022)

Ahahaha Joao madonna, ma stai in piedi almeno


----------



## 7AlePato7 (15 Maggio 2022)

Ragazzi la partita è lunga... Poi se l'Inter abbassa i ritmi potrebbero essere dolori per loro...


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Maggio 2022)

Va beh oggi ho incrociato in Autogrill il pullman del Sassuolo. È destino che ce la giochiamo là


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Maggio 2022)

Cioè joao pedro era in campo in Italia-Macedonia eh


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (15 Maggio 2022)

Skriniar é un macellaio. Anche oggi su Joao Pedro diversi interventi duri o durissimi.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (15 Maggio 2022)

Questo Cagliari è completamente inutile


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Maggio 2022)

Sto cagliari di melma l'anno scorso fece la partita della vita contro il Milan. Almeno se ne va in B sto schifo di squadra


----------



## ARKANA (15 Maggio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ahahaha Joao madonna, ma stai in piedi almeno


e questo è un attaccante della nazionale, pensa a come siamo messi


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (15 Maggio 2022)

Sto Lykogiannis é osceno.


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Maggio 2022)

Questo licogiannis è un idiota o cosa?


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Maggio 2022)

Lykocoso imbarazzante


----------



## Raryof (15 Maggio 2022)

Lykogiannis corre come se fosse in allenamento e si guarda indietro ahahaha


----------



## DavidGoffin (15 Maggio 2022)

L'avevo capito io da casa ancora prima che tirasse che il cross sarebbe finito sulla testa di Darmian
Cagliari di melma merita la b


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (15 Maggio 2022)

Lautaro indemoniato.


----------



## Ringhio8 (15 Maggio 2022)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Questo Cagliari è completamente inutile


É pur sempre una succursale dell'Inda, tipo scansuolo e udinese con la rube


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Maggio 2022)

Il Cagliari è morto dopo la partita di San Siro alla penultima lo scorso anno. Quella sera han preso qualche dose di troppo che si è ripercossa su questa stagione


----------



## Solo (15 Maggio 2022)

Manco fosse la finale di Champions. 

Limone li ha caricato a manetta. Cani.


----------



## UDG (15 Maggio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Lykogiannis corre come se fosse in allenamento e si guarda indietro ahahaha


Ma lo sa che la sua squadra si deve salvare?


----------



## kekkopot (15 Maggio 2022)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Sto Lykogiannis é scemo.


*fix


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Maggio 2022)

Che cessi questi pecorini sardi... che marciscano in B....


----------



## kekkopot (15 Maggio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Lykogiannis corre come se fosse in allenamento e si guarda indietro ahahaha


Ma neanche in allenamento fai una roba del genere. Questi dovrebbero bruciare il campo perchè devono salvarsi e invece trotterella come un'idiota


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Maggio 2022)

Ma tirate cessi ambulanti


----------



## Freddy Manson (15 Maggio 2022)

Non che riponessi chissà quali speranze nel Cagliari, ma questi sono scarsi forte eh. La Salernitana può considerarsi assolutamente salva. Nicola maestro delle salvezze in extremis.


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Maggio 2022)

Vabbè fino allo 0-2 ci spero


----------



## kekkopot (15 Maggio 2022)

L'unica piccola speranza è che l'Inter abbassi i ritmi nel secondo tempo come spesso accade


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Maggio 2022)

Da dove hanno tirato fuori questo Licantropus?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (15 Maggio 2022)

Il Cagliari sembra una squadra di 11 Saelemaekers:
- Tanto sacrificio, tanta corsa
- Totalmente scemi
- Davanti alla porta se la fanno sotto


----------



## Raryof (15 Maggio 2022)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Ma neanche in allenamento fai una roba del genere. Questi dovrebbero bruciare il campo perchè devono salvarsi e invece trotterella come un'idiota


L'anno scorso alla penultima vennero a pareggiare a San Siro, oggi così come i loro avversari sono funerei.
Potevano giocarla dentro un cimitero 'sta partita.


----------



## fabri47 (15 Maggio 2022)

Non è finita. Per me i perdazzurri non vincono  .


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Maggio 2022)

Ora ve lo dico: se non raddoppiano non la vincono.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (15 Maggio 2022)

Sti scappati di casa sono poca roba.


----------



## Gamma (15 Maggio 2022)

Non è ancora finita.

Occhio...


----------



## Wetter (15 Maggio 2022)

Calma ragazzi, questi hanno giocato 120 minuti mercoledì, se ci dovesse essere un calo questo ci sarà nel 2o tempo. Per le occasioni avute dall'Inter è già un miracolo essere "solo" 0-1.


----------



## ARKANA (15 Maggio 2022)

comunque del cagliari per quanto visto fino ad ora non ce ne è manco 1 che merita di giocare in serie A, 11 brocchi


----------



## Cantastorie (15 Maggio 2022)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ora ve lo dico: se non raddoppiano non la vincono.


Rilancio: pareggia il Cagliari si rigore


----------



## 7AlePato7 (15 Maggio 2022)

Nel primo tempo hanno corso come dannati... Secondo me speravano di chiuderla nel primo tempo... Vediamo come va, ma nel secondo tempo l'Inda potrebbe accusare la fatica di coppa.


----------



## mil77 (15 Maggio 2022)

Il Cagliari fa pena. Una speranza è che ci mettano il cuore e che l'inter risenta dei supplementari in coppa italia


----------



## Buciadignho (15 Maggio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> L'anno scorso alla penultima vennero a pareggiare a San Siro, oggi così come i loro avversari sono funerei.
> Potevano giocarla dentro un cimitero 'sta partita.


Il Cagliari sta cercando di fare una partita diversa da quella che dovrebbe fare, ecco dove sta il problema. Deve aggredire il gioco e non calmare i ritmi, e dire che sono due anni che lo diciamo cosa si deve fare per battere l’Inter.


----------



## Miro (15 Maggio 2022)

Non avevo grandi sensazioni per questo Cagliari, ed oggettivamente sono una squadra improponibile. Ma la speranza è ultima a morire.


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Maggio 2022)

X fortuna abbiamo vinto.. Partita scontata questa


----------



## Marco T. (15 Maggio 2022)

Skriniar il nuovo chiellini picchia e non bene mai ammonito


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Maggio 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Il Cagliari fa pena. Una speranza è che ci mettano il cuore e che l'inter risenta dei supplementari in coppa italia


Bah, ho visto l'ultimo quarto d'ora e il Cagliari non ha toccato palla. A meno di cose clamorose finisce con altri gol dell'Inter


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Maggio 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> comunque del cagliari per quanto visto fino ad ora non ce ne è manco 1 che merita di giocare in serie A, 11 brocchi



Pagano l'avere un presidente di  che esonera Semplici dopo sole 3 giornate di campionato e poi va ad ingaggiare (e tenersi per tutta la stagione) un perdente somaro come Mazzarri.
Ora hanno Agostini in panchina,un loro ex che fino a l'altro ieri allenava la primavera.

Ma tra quelli che meritano la A ci sono Cragno,Altare (nostro ex primavera),Carboni (u21),Lovato (che oggi è inspiegabilmente in panchina),Bellanova (nostro ex primavera),Nandez,Grassi,Joad Pedro

Io una opportunità la darei a Bellanova,riportandolo al Milan per sostituire quella capra di Calabria.


----------



## Devil man (15 Maggio 2022)

Cagliari osceno.. l'Inter non sembra nemmeno stanca... E ha fatto 120 Min con la Juve


----------



## babsodiolinter (15 Maggio 2022)

Pavoletti pensa a questi 2 anni di pandemia,tutti i tamponi,i lockdown,dai pavoloso mettilo nel c.... a stì cinesi..


----------



## folletto (15 Maggio 2022)

Non c'è storia, le melme con le piccole non perdono un colpo. Diciamo che il Cagliari ha un 2% di possibilità di fare punti


----------



## Hellscream (15 Maggio 2022)

Che le avrebbero vinte tutte si sapeva da quando hanno perso a Bologna. Inutile farsi illusioni


----------



## iceman. (15 Maggio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Cagliari osceno.. l'Inter non sembra nemmeno stanca... E ha fatto 120 Min con la Juve


Già, forse il Cagliari ci farà il regalo, in ogni caso anche scendessero in B poco mi interessa. 
L'anno scorso quando non avevano più niente da dire hanno fatto fuoco e fiamme a San Siro alla penultima, adesso che devono dare la vita sono in ciabatte.


----------



## ARKANA (15 Maggio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Pagano l'avere un presidente di  che esonera Semplici dopo sole 3 giornate di campionato e poi va ad ingaggiare (e tenersi per tutta la stagione) un perdente somaro come Mazzarri.
> Ora hanno Agostini in panchina,un loro ex che fino a l'altro ieri allenava la primavera.
> 
> Ma tra quelli che meritano la A ci sono Cragno,Altare (nostro ex primavera),Carboni (u21),Lovato (che oggi è inspiegabilmente in panchina),Bellanova (nostro ex primavera),Nandez,Grassi,Joad Pedro
> ...


e quest'anno non ho seguito molto, ho visto solo le partite del milan e qualche partita di cartello, sarà per la foga che hanno, per la paura della serie B o per altro, ma sta sera non mi ha convinto nessuno dei cagliaritani, poi da quanto ho capito tu sei sardo quindi sicuro qualche partita loro te la sarai vista, quindi mi fido se dici che quelli che hai nominato non sono poi così male


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Maggio 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Che le avrebbero vinte tutte si sapeva da quando hanno perso a Bologna. Inutile farsi illusioni


A vedere come stanno andando le partite dell'inter, il Bologna ha fatto un vero miracolo sportivo


----------



## kipstar (15 Maggio 2022)

non vedo come il cagliari possa segnare


----------



## Hellscream (15 Maggio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> A vedere come stanno andando le partite dell'inter, il Bologna ha fatto un vero miracolo sportivo


Ma non è stato nemmeno un loro miracolo, hanno perso a causa di un errore che succede una volta su centomila, forse.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Maggio 2022)

Non si sa neanche come hanno fatto più di 20 punti queste capre.


----------



## Cantastorie (15 Maggio 2022)

kipstar ha scritto:


> non vedo come il cagliari possa segnare


Voglio essere positivo.
Su rigore, causato da Skriniar.


----------



## Devil man (15 Maggio 2022)

Mamma mia che pippe sto cagliari


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Maggio 2022)

0 2

Certo che esonerare semplici dopo 3 partite per tenersi mazzarri tutta la stagione è proprio voler retrocedere


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Maggio 2022)

Ok, target Scansuolo. Sangue freddo.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Maggio 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ma non è stato nemmeno un loro miracolo, hanno perso a causa di un errore che succede una volta su centomila, forse.



Si, ma prima dell'errore erano riusciti comunque a pareggiare e l'inter non riusciva a sfondare. Fin ora l'inter ha sempre segnato subito e poi nessuno li ha mai ripresi. Sempre in discesa le loro partite, oppure rigori su rigori. E' stata una partita miracolosa anche per il fatto che non abbiano dato rigori strani contro il bologna


----------



## Mika (15 Maggio 2022)

3 punti contro il Sassuolo, ultima curva.


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Maggio 2022)

Vabbè andata


----------



## admin (15 Maggio 2022)

Maledetto Laureato


----------



## Blu71 (15 Maggio 2022)

Finita.


----------



## Hellscream (15 Maggio 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Avevate dubbi? Aspetto lo 0-2 per disattivare le notifiche della partita.


Classico. Ci manca un punto, bisogna pensare solo a quello (giocando ovviamente per farne 3).


----------



## ARKANA (15 Maggio 2022)

finita per davvero


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Maggio 2022)

Ok, adesso posare bandiere e spegnere i cori.
Concentrazione massima per domenica.


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Maggio 2022)

Ora torniamo con i piedi per terra. Abbiamo festeggiato il giusto, ma la partita più difficile degli ultimi 10 anni deve ancora arrivare.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Maggio 2022)

Che due scatole, io ho una paura della madonna per la partita contro il sassuolo


----------



## folletto (15 Maggio 2022)

Ora è finita


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (15 Maggio 2022)

Che quel prezzolato di Bergomi provi ancora a dire che il nostro calendario sia più abbordabile di quello dell'Inter...


----------



## Zenos (15 Maggio 2022)

Occhio


----------



## Blu71 (15 Maggio 2022)

1-2


----------



## Devil man (15 Maggio 2022)

1-2


----------



## admin (15 Maggio 2022)

Stavo spegnendo

Daje!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Maggio 2022)

Gol Cagliari di Licocoso. Non vuol dire nulla.


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Maggio 2022)

Vabbè ha segnato proprio questo lycocoso, lol


----------



## Devil man (15 Maggio 2022)

Ora deve mettere Vidal


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Maggio 2022)

Dai dai dai


----------



## kekkopot (15 Maggio 2022)

Boh ragazzi incomincio a farmela addosso: abbiamo festeggiato troppo dopo la partita.
Dai Cagliari


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Maggio 2022)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Vabbè ha segnato proprio questo lycocoso, lol



Abbiamo un potere gufoso qui... continuiamo a insultare il Cagliari.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (15 Maggio 2022)

attenzione


----------



## Blu71 (15 Maggio 2022)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Boh ragazzi incomincio a farmela addosso: abbiamo festeggiato troppo dopo la partita.



Calma. Chi deve preoccuparsi sono le m…


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (15 Maggio 2022)

Buonanotte a tutti è finita


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Abbiamo un potere gufoso qui... continuiamo a insultare il Cagliari.


La corsa di 50 metri con nessuno davanti guardandosi all'indietro e perdendo il primo contrasto mi ha fatto dubitare delle sue facoltà mentali


----------



## kipstar (15 Maggio 2022)

mi spiace ma non ci credo più. testa al sassuolo


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Maggio 2022)

mi riprendo ora dalla nostra partita.......
raga, non l vincono. stasera si festeggia.


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Maggio 2022)

Se non altro ora sembra una partita di calcio


----------



## Blu71 (15 Maggio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> mi riprendo ora dalla nostra partita.......
> raga, non l vincono. stasera si festeggia.



Calma


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Maggio 2022)

Reazione ridicola del Cagliari.


----------



## kYMERA (15 Maggio 2022)

Ovviamente parlano di culo a noi... difensore che gli passa la palla con il tacco a Lautaro e sotto le gambe del portiere


----------



## bmb (15 Maggio 2022)

Sono andato a fare pipi e sono tornato con la sorpresa sotto l'albero.

Le melme comunque sembrano senza speranze, sul 2 a 0 non hanno praticamente esultato.


----------



## Zenos (15 Maggio 2022)

La pareggia Keita


----------



## kekkopot (15 Maggio 2022)

Una tortura guardare sta partita. Che finisca il prima possibile...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Maggio 2022)

Cominciano a buttarsi per terra per perdere tempo.


----------



## Blu71 (15 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Cominciano a buttarsi per terra per perdere tempo.



Hanno paura.


----------



## kipstar (15 Maggio 2022)

il gran gol il cagliari lo ha già trovato.....non credo riesca a tirar fuori un altro coniglio dal cilindro......


----------



## Ecthelion (15 Maggio 2022)

A questi ritmi le melme si riposano. Ma il Cagliari si sta giocando la salvezza o no?


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Maggio 2022)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Una tortura guardare sta partita. Che finisca il prima possibile...



Addirittura
La tortura è guardare le nostre di partite ahah


----------



## Simo98 (15 Maggio 2022)

Keita è una capra


----------



## Raryof (15 Maggio 2022)

Keita la butta fuori dalla stadio quando deve appena appena toccarla per pallonettare.
Se questo è calcio.


----------



## kYMERA (15 Maggio 2022)

Questi del Cagliari continuano a fare passaggi inutili in difesa. Ma quando attaccano?


----------



## bmb (15 Maggio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Questi del Cagliari continuano a fare passaggi inutili in difesa. Ma quando attaccano?


Hanno accettato la B in cambio di 5 o 6 primavera indaisti per tornare su l'anno prossimo.


----------



## vannu994 (15 Maggio 2022)

Impossibile che il Cagliari porti a casa un punto...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Maggio 2022)

Non può entrare Radu? Speriamo si spacchi Handanovic.


----------



## kekkopot (15 Maggio 2022)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Addirittura
> La tortura è guardare le nostre di partite ahah


Ma lì c'è l'effetto passione. Qui c'è l'effetto martellamento sulle balle...


----------



## Viulento (15 Maggio 2022)

un bell'autogol dai.


----------



## kipstar (15 Maggio 2022)

comunque.... a me non pare che ci sia la salvezza in palio......questa è la sensazione che mi da....


----------



## Ecthelion (15 Maggio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Questi del Cagliari continuano a fare passaggi inutili in difesa. Ma quando attaccano?


Mai visto in vita mia una squadra che si gioca la salvezza in venti minuti comportarsi così. Sembrano lobotomizzati.


----------



## kYMERA (15 Maggio 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> Hanno accettato la B in cambio di 5 o 6 primavera indaisti per tornare su l'anno prossimo.


Con il paracadute chissà quanti milioni prenderanno.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (15 Maggio 2022)

Meno male che dovevano giocare con l'acqua alla gola, erano più indiavolati l'anno scorso alla penultima con noi


----------



## Stylox10 (15 Maggio 2022)

Non pressano neanche… ma che è ‘sta cosa?!?!?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Maggio 2022)

Stylox10 ha scritto:


> Non pressano neanche… ma che è ‘sta cosa?!?!?



mi sa che il gol di LeccoGianni non era negli accordi....


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Maggio 2022)

Inter palesemente campione d'Italia, complimenti a loro


----------



## kYMERA (15 Maggio 2022)

Incredibile questi del Cagliari... lasciano fare possesso palla senza problemi.


----------



## vannu994 (15 Maggio 2022)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Meno male che dovevano giocare con l'acqua alla gola, erano più indiavolati l'anno scorso alla penultima con noi


E neanche di poco eh. Giocarono con il sangue negli occhi


----------



## kYMERA (15 Maggio 2022)

Comunque sto Perisic... bah sembra diventato dio....


----------



## Hellscream (15 Maggio 2022)

Varotta starà già preparando gli assegni per quel di Sassuolo


----------



## kYMERA (15 Maggio 2022)

Attenzione entra Baselli. Che sia la volta buona che fa un gol e lo compriamo dopo che ce lo hanno accostato per 10 anni?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Maggio 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Varotta starà già preparando gli assegni per quel di Sassuolo



E c'è la grana festa allo stadio per la Lega Calcio...


----------



## Zenos (15 Maggio 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Varotta starà già preparando gli assegni per quel di Sassuolo


Da lunedì Berardi,Scamacca e Frattesi saranno vicinissimi all'inter come non mai


----------



## Raryof (15 Maggio 2022)

Baselli, che giocatore.
Tocco raffinato, tecnica oltre la media, tiro velenoso, precisione come pochi, corsa infinita.


----------



## Giofa (15 Maggio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Attenzione entra Baselli. Che sia la volta buona che fa un gol e lo compriamo dopo che ce lo hanno accostato per 10 anni?


Mi hai anticipato


----------



## folletto (15 Maggio 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Varotta starà già preparando gli assegni per quel di Sassuolo


Ah beh, massimo impegno per l’ultima possibilità


----------



## Ecthelion (15 Maggio 2022)

Vabbè ma è una roba imbarazzante. Il Cagliari non vede l'ora di andare sotto la doccia IN B. Incredibile.


----------



## kYMERA (15 Maggio 2022)

MNa non è braccio di Gagliardini??? pazzesco


----------



## Devil man (15 Maggio 2022)

Mano netta HAKAN


----------



## kYMERA (15 Maggio 2022)

Ladri


----------



## Devil man (15 Maggio 2022)

MA MANO NETTA!!! CHE RAPINA


----------



## vannu994 (15 Maggio 2022)

C'era o no? non si vedeva bene


----------



## princeps (15 Maggio 2022)

ma era rigore netto per il Cagliari....vabbè Inter campione d'Italia...


----------



## Devil man (15 Maggio 2022)

Non rifanno nemmeno vedere il replay


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Maggio 2022)

Non l hanno fatto rivedere i maiali


----------



## Zenos (15 Maggio 2022)

Rigoreeeee


----------



## Simo98 (15 Maggio 2022)

Oggi ho tifato Cagliari, ma se questi maledetti vanno in B godo tantissimo


----------



## Hellscream (15 Maggio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Rigoreeeee


Mannaggia a te, per un attimo ho pensato gliel'avessero dato davvero


----------



## UDG (15 Maggio 2022)

Finita


----------



## kekkopot (15 Maggio 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Mannaggia a te, per un attimo ho pensato gliel'avessero dato davvero


Anche io


----------



## Blu71 (15 Maggio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Rigoreeeee



Strafinita.


----------



## Devil man (15 Maggio 2022)

Vabbè spengo


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Maggio 2022)

Finta 1 3

A Reggio, determinati e concentrati, per fare la storia


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Maggio 2022)

Che squadra immonda, ma marciscano in B per tutta la vita


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (15 Maggio 2022)

Fortuna che retrocederanno sti schifosi


----------



## Zenos (15 Maggio 2022)

Finita. Complimenti per la 2 stella.


----------



## kYMERA (15 Maggio 2022)

Non avete idea cosa sto augurando a Lautaro.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Maggio 2022)

Cagliari schifoso e indegno, via in B e non tornare mai più in A.


----------



## Blu71 (15 Maggio 2022)

Il Cagliari si merita la B


----------



## MaschioAlfa (15 Maggio 2022)

Vabbo dai metto il pigiama..
Per questa sera non si esce con la bandiera a piazza Duomo 

xerda.


----------



## vannu994 (15 Maggio 2022)

Addio, ci si gioca tutto domenica prossima. Lautaro è tornato a essere un giocatore nel momento chiave della stagione


----------



## Solo (15 Maggio 2022)

Maledetti. Pensavo veramente sarebbe finita stasera, invece ci fanno penare un'altra settimana. 

Comunque dopo questa il Cagliari spero voli dritto in B. Squadra schifosa.


----------



## Giofa (15 Maggio 2022)

Vabbè questi riescono a prendere gol in contropiede senza pressare, incredibile


----------



## Zenos (15 Maggio 2022)

C'era un rigore nettissimo per il Cagliari sul 2 a 1


----------



## Konrad (15 Maggio 2022)

Abbiamo festeggiato troppo presto. C'è un bel cetriolo che si sta preparando...


----------



## Now i'm here (15 Maggio 2022)

ma che ci marciscano in B sti pagliacci.


----------



## kekkopot (15 Maggio 2022)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Abbiamo festeggiato troppo presto. C'è un bel cetriolo che si sta preparando...


Si infatti. Queste cose portano sfiga..


----------



## ARKANA (15 Maggio 2022)

madonna un altra settimana piena di ansia, ora la samp è pure matematicamente salva quindi a san siro settimana prossima giocheranno la partita dell'amicizia


----------



## Hellscream (15 Maggio 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> madonna un altra settimana piena di ansia, ora la samp è pure matematicamente salva quindi a san siro settimana prossima giocheranno la partita dell'amicizia


Mi gioco qualsiasi cosa che alla fine del primo di domenica prossima ci sarà 3-0 per l'Inter.


----------



## iceman. (15 Maggio 2022)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ma che ci marciscano in B sti pagliacci.


Un anno fa hanno fatto i leoni , ora si sono piegati a 90°.
Speriamo si salvi la Salernitana a sto punto.


----------



## ARKANA (15 Maggio 2022)

a quanto è dato il fatto che manco la prossima la giochiamo in contemporanea? ormai non mi stupisco più di niente


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Maggio 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> madonna un altra settimana piena di ansia, ora la samp è pure matematicamente salva quindi a san siro settimana prossima giocheranno la partita dell'amicizia



La Lega dovrebbe cacciare in fretta i tifosi delle melme per preparare la festa scudetto... ma figuriamoci...


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (15 Maggio 2022)

Ma non c'era rigore per fallo d mano per il Cagliari? 

Chiedo eh


----------



## iceman. (15 Maggio 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Mi gioco qualsiasi cosa che alla fine del primo di domenica prossima ci sarà 3-0 per l'Inter.


Abbiamo due risultati su tre, a fine primo tempo bisogna essere avanti


----------



## kYMERA (15 Maggio 2022)

Cioè neanche qua rigore. Assurdo.


----------



## Devil man (15 Maggio 2022)

Baselli ha il tiro dal limite


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (15 Maggio 2022)

Ahahahah parata di Dumfries e poi non mostrano manco i replay


----------



## kYMERA (15 Maggio 2022)

VAR Inter colpisce ancora.


----------



## Hellscream (15 Maggio 2022)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Abbiamo due risultati su tre, a fine primo tempo bisogna essere avanti


Do per scontato che se iniziamo a giocare pensando "mi basta un punto", puntualmente la perderemo.


----------



## kYMERA (15 Maggio 2022)

Non ce lo faranno vincere mai.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Maggio 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ma non c'era rigore per fallo d mano per il Cagliari?
> 
> Chiedo eh



Non l'hanno fatto nemmeno rivedere. TIpo regime russo o coreano.


----------



## ARKANA (15 Maggio 2022)

ahaha sia mai, forse forse glielo davano al 94esimo sul 6-0 per l'inter, ma neanche di questo sono sicuro


----------



## Alkampfer (15 Maggio 2022)

non l'ho vista ma a quanto ho capito 2 rigori per il cagliari non dati per fallo di mano, giusto ?


----------



## Hellscream (15 Maggio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Cioè neanche qua rigore. Assurdo.


Perdonami ma continuare a guardare sul 3-1 mi sembra voler farsi del male


----------



## kYMERA (15 Maggio 2022)

Comunque sapevamo tutti che l'Inter non bisognava lasciarla libera di andare in contropiede e puntualmente hanno fatto segnare due gol all'Inter in contropiede.


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Maggio 2022)

Il Cagliari è di una pochezza disarmante.


----------



## Stylox10 (15 Maggio 2022)

Merita la B questo Cagliari! Sembra stiano giocando il trofeo Birra Moretti dai


----------



## ARKANA (15 Maggio 2022)

unica notizia buona della serata è che quegli schifosi del genoa ora sono ufficialmente in B


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Maggio 2022)

Avevo previsto sia la vittoria 3-1 sia la doppietta di Lautaro..
Giocatore favoloso, senza di lui ste melmacce finivano dietro anche al napule..
E niente, regali zero.. Ce la dovremo sudare fino alle fine


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Maggio 2022)

Quanto li odio questi schifosi.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Maggio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Avevo previsto sia la vittoria 3-1 sia la doppietta di Lautaro..
> Giocatore favoloso, senza di lui ste melmacce finivano dietro anche al napule..
> E niente, regali zero.. Ce la dovremo sudare fino alle fine



Un attaccante che tira di prima senza alcun tentennamento.
Forse un giorno acquisteremo anche noi un giocatore simile..un giorno..


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Maggio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Avevo previsto sia la vittoria 3-1 sia la doppietta di Lautaro..
> Giocatore favoloso, senza di lui ste melmacce finivano dietro anche al napule..
> E niente, regali zero.. Ce la dovremo sudare fino alle fine


Resta un figlio di p.
Uomo di emme.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Maggio 2022)

Ma come si fanno a mettere i video di twitter?
Me l'ha preso.  Come si fa a non dare un rigore del genere?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1525938695546740737


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Maggio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ma come si fanno a mettere i video di twitter?
> Me l'ha preso.  Come si fa a non dare un rigore del genere?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1525938695546740737


Questo me lo sono perso.
Azz.


----------



## Alkampfer (15 Maggio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ma come si fanno a mettere i video di twitter?
> Me l'ha preso.  Come si fa a non dare un rigore del genere?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1525938695546740737


si trova anche il primo episodio ?


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Maggio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ma come si fanno a mettere i video di twitter?
> Me l'ha preso.  Come si fa a non dare un rigore del genere?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1525938695546740737


Ma in diretta questo episodio non l'ho visto...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Maggio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma in diretta questo episodio non l'ho visto...



Non l'hanno fatto rivedere,l'arbitro non è andato neanche al var


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Maggio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma in diretta questo episodio non l'ho visto...



La regia ha censurato praticamente tutto.


----------



## JoKeR (15 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La regia ha censurato praticamente tutto.


Anche Gagliardini.. dicendo: spalla spalla!
Oppure il gomito di Darmian… mentre a noi due palle rotte per il non fallo di Kalulu.. a pessina potevano spiegargli le regole su Dazn ma hanno preferito stare zitti.


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La regia ha censurato praticamente tutto.


Ma il fallo di mano incriminato era di gagliardini. 
Io questo episodio nemmeno lho visto in diretta.


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Maggio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Non l'hanno fatto rivedere,l'arbitro non è andato neanche al var


Ma era sull'1-2?


----------



## Giofa (15 Maggio 2022)

Forse un mezzo replay c'è stato. Credo gli finisca prima sul ginocchio, però il movimento è completamente innaturale. Ormai la logica sui falli di mano è incomprensibile.
Quello di Gagliardini non l'hanno fatto rivedere, son tornato indietro con le immagini ma era piuttosto impallato. Per Marelli l'ha presa di spalla


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Maggio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma il fallo di mano incriminato era di gagliardini.
> Io questo episodio nemmeno lho visto in diretta.



Ero impegnato a gufare sul forum e non ho guardato attentamente, ma nemmeno io ho visto nulla per due episodi.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Maggio 2022)

Qua si vede leggermente meglio.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1525940527815868419


----------



## Zlatan87 (16 Maggio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma il fallo di mano incriminato era di gagliardini.
> Io questo episodio nemmeno lho visto in diretta.


Io ho mandato indietro le immagini di Dazn e niente... Pare che gagliardini abbia la spalla a metà bicipite...
Nessuno ha fatto rivedere l episodio, nessuno!


----------



## Andris (16 Maggio 2022)

questo successo fa contento Beppe Salah con la sua ordinanza da sharia con proibizionismo di alcool ai milanisti


----------



## Stex (16 Maggio 2022)

Ma il 2-0 non era in fuorigioco? Non han mai fatto rivedere…


----------



## Clarenzio (16 Maggio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ma come si fanno a mettere i video di twitter?
> Me l'ha preso.  Come si fa a non dare un rigore del genere?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1525938695546740737


E te pareva...


----------

